# Cpu overclocking ics?



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Since the ui is handled by the gpu in ics, is Cpu overclocking now useless?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Not exactly. Any process not using the gpu still benefits from overclocking.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I tried perf unlock on the ics HTC kernel and no go....any other way to overclock this kernel?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Its gonna have a stock sense kernel so no.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You have to wait for a dev like imo to make a kernel for ics. Untill that happens you are sol. Has anyone asked him if he was going to build one? He tends to take care of us bolt owners.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> You have to wait for a dev like imo to make a kernel for ics. Untill that happens you are sol. Has anyone asked him if he was going to build one? He tends to take care of us bolt owners.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Meh.... I think he will.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Sorry to bring you down. I know I am waiting for a new kernel. I think we should see one this weekend. I know imo pumps them out pretty quick. I want to see what this Rom does oc and undervolted.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

